# Sperm Sewing Machine Oil



## Tomn8tr (May 1, 2011)

Here's a bottle I dug up in Ohio about 1980.  I have never been able to get the bottle clean, the oil is is caked in there and is actually a bright/shiny  gold color.

 I haven't found much on this type of oil or this bottle.  Does the chip in the lip make the bottle of no value?

 Thanks all


----------



## GuntherHess (May 1, 2011)

> Does the chip in the lip make the bottle of no value?


 It sure doesnt help...

 try this...
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-123629/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## rockbot (May 2, 2011)

Unfortunately they are quite common.  All the ones I found have a lip chip too.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2011)

I have found 100s of those things,but they still a nice conversation piece[]


----------



## Tomn8tr (May 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it is indeed a conversation piece.  I didn't realize the bottle would be so common.

 Thanks again!


----------

